# Is Shropshire a Horsy County



## Patchworkpony (28 October 2012)

Does Shropshire have plenty of horse events, good riding and quiet lanes?


----------



## L&M (28 October 2012)

Shrops is definitely a horsey county!!!

Loads of hunts, weekly fun rides over the summer mnths, several RC's and PC's, a few good comp centres, and fab hacking over the Shropshire hills.

We are on the welsh/shrops borders, and came here from 'down south' and would not go back for all the money in the world....


----------



## smudge99 (28 October 2012)

I came down from Scotland and can say it is great for horsey stuff!! Anywhere in particular as shrops is pretty big!


----------



## ThreeTB's (28 October 2012)

Definitely! We are on the Staffs/Shrops border and there's loads of stuff going on in Shropshire, wonderful countryside for fun rides!


----------



## Patchworkpony (28 October 2012)

Thanks so much for replies. Probably looking at Welsh Borders. Sidney do you find the winters cold after living in the south?


----------



## georgiaziggy (28 October 2012)

Yes


----------



## Orangehorse (28 October 2012)

Check out the bridlepath network because it isn't too good in some parts.  Although Shrop County Council had a shed load of money they spent on producing a nice booklet of rides, and presumably got those routes into good order,  I had an "interesting" day trying to get along some routes.

The Jack Mitton Way is a well used long distance route.  There is a lively horse scene with hunt shows, fun rides, lots going on all round.


----------



## L&M (28 October 2012)

Winters are not too bad, maybe a tad colder, but nothing significant!! It is possibly a bit wetter all year round but the upside is we always have good grass.

Also as we lived semi rural in surrey the countryside always looked yucky in the winter, but stays beautiful up here, regardless of the weather x


----------



## flashmans (28 October 2012)

Definitely! Lots of venues and always something on!


----------



## Patchworkpony (28 October 2012)

Thanks Sidney - sounds good. We are looking at the Oswestry area possibly.


----------



## L&M (28 October 2012)

Oswestry is good - google 'Radfords Equestrian' as a great comp centre that does local level stuff, plus BE. Also about 20 mins from Oswestry is 'Prescott Equestrian Centre' that does unaffiliated sj, BS and BD.

Local hunt is the Tanatside, and same name for the PC, with 'Vrynwy Valley' being the local riding club.

Lots of livery yards in this area too. Great hacking onto the old racecourse and surrounding area.

There is a good 'Wynnstay Farmers' in the centre of Oswestry for horse feed etc.

Let me know if you need any more info!


----------



## Patchworkpony (28 October 2012)

Wow Sidney lots of info thank you so much. I will rack my brains then come back to you if I may. You are very kind!


----------



## Patchworkpony (29 October 2012)

Sidney re old racecourse and surrounding area where is that and can you park a trailer? Would it be possible to carriage drive up there do you think?


----------



## FairyLights (29 October 2012)

I find its better nearer Craven Arms than Oswestry. Plenty of bridleways green lanes hunts and competitions.


----------



## angellauren (29 October 2012)

I live in Shropshire, the countryside is beautiful here and we're a very horsey county! 

If you ever need advice on places to shop, compete, hack etc then you are more than free to message me


----------



## Carefreegirl (29 October 2012)

I worked for a woman with hunters on the Cheshire / Shropshire border and if ever I was going to move t'up North it would be that area like a shot


----------



## Patchworkpony (29 October 2012)

Thanks Angellauren - I will probably take you up on that. Which part of Shropshire do you live in?


----------



## sophiebailey (29 October 2012)

I live in Telford which I think is in the middle-ish, and there's never a dull moment!! Lots of stuff here! You're going to love it!


----------



## Patchworkpony (29 October 2012)

Everyone is SO friendly and helpful! I have just been talking to the very nice owner of Radfords Equestrian Centre - she was charming and extremely helpful. Can't wait to hire her indoor arena and cross country course for carriage driving practise. 

She even said she will let me know if she hears of any property for sale in the area (as we are cash buyers wanting to get on with things). What a lovely lady - really looking forward to meeting her. Thank you Sidney for recommending this place.


----------



## L&M (29 October 2012)

Hazel from Radfords is lovely, but then most Shrops peeps are!!

There are several parking spots for the old racecourse but not sure how suitable it is for carriage driving, although there are some wide tracks (have only hacked up there a couple of times, and too busy gossiping with friends!).

Also forgot Oswestry Equestrian centre - they are up by the old racecourse so could give you some more info.

Good luck and hope you find somewhere - Halls is a good local estate agent x


----------



## nikicb (30 October 2012)

I haven't kept horses there but have done a few walking weekends and have friends that live there.  There certainly is some stunning countryside around.  If you don't have anyone to ride with once you decide on an area, try posting on the Riding Buddies facebook page (see my sig for link).  Hopefully you'll find someone on there to show you around.  Good luck with your move.


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 October 2012)

Thank you everyone for your support - it means a lot! One question, are there many windfarms and windmills going up in the Shropshire countryside.


----------



## TTK (30 October 2012)

Just as a broad generalisation, wind farms seems to be in Wales & on the borders - might affect Oswestry, Welshpool. One to watch out for the the new mega big electricity pylon chain that is being put in. I believe this is to run through north Shropshire. I'd do a lot of internet searching on Samdevs and other local & county plans. They are available but are as dull as ditchwater but well worth reading when selecting a new area to live.

Other than that, I moved to south Shropshire last year from Wales & love it.


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 October 2012)

Gosh thanks TTK - never thought of that one! Just shows you need to do your homework thoroughly before moving to an area. Glad you are so happy - good to hear.


----------



## angellauren (30 October 2012)

Patchworkpony said:



			Thanks Angellauren - I will probably take you up on that. Which part of Shropshire do you live in?
		
Click to expand...

I live in Shrewsbury so pretty central! My partner has just bought a lovely little property on the outskirts of Shrewsbury with stables and land which is about 5 minutes from Prescott Equestiran Centre who hold a number of competitions quite regularly, both affiliated and unaffiliated if your interested! It is also a riding school.

You've got Berriewood, also a riding school but has a fantastic cross country course. They have a very popular fun ride too as does The Isle, in Bicton, Shrewsbury - definitely worth going on! 

I went to Walford & North Shropshire College and studied equine management for 2 years there (this is about 5 minutes from Prescott!) and they have stuff on too or you can hire the indoor/outdoor schools if you wish.


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 October 2012)

I am totally amazed by the number of facilities for hire - very exciting!


----------



## Patchworkpony (8 November 2012)

Another big THANK YOU to TTK for the warning you posted. We were going up to look at a property and guess what - it was right in the path of the proposed power line which I tracked down via the internet as you suggested. The joke is the vendor kept raving about the view!


----------



## starryeyed (8 November 2012)

I'm in Shropshire and it is pretty horsey! Always something going on in the summer.
In regards to the pylon route, have you managed to find a good map online which shows the proposed lines? I have one on my desk at work from the national grid which is very detailed and worth a look at if you're moving to the area - it may be worth emailing them and seeing if they can send you the PDF. Alternatively I can scan it over next week if you'd like a look x


----------



## Oldenburg27 (9 November 2012)

There is not alot of center's Prescott is are local and its takes us and 1 an 45 mins to get there I am on the boreder Mid wales/ Shropshire. Also Netley hall is going to be pretty big next year x


----------



## Patchworkpony (9 November 2012)

Thanks Starryeyed if you could scan the map over next week that would be SO helpful. How would you be able to do that? Which part of Shropshire do you live in?


----------



## TTK (9 November 2012)

Patchworkpony said:



			Another big THANK YOU to TTK for the warning you posted. We were going up to look at a property and guess what - it was right in the path of the proposed power line which I tracked down via the internet as you suggested. The joke is the vendor kept raving about the view!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, my, goodness! I am so pleased you got up to speed on that. Be careful and do lots of internet searches, Shropshire council have a very good planning portal which you can search by property name / postcode, etc. There are some wonderful equestrian properties out there which are _not_ blighted by some proposed development, but take care. Good luck &, hopefully, welcome to Shropshire.


----------



## starryeyed (9 November 2012)

No problem, I just hope it's still there now I've offered!  I'm near-ish to Shrewsbury, but I think the map covers the whole area (it's huge!). I'll scan it over to myself & then send it your way x


----------



## Patchworkpony (9 November 2012)

Thanks Starryeyed - I look forward to that.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 November 2012)

Hi I live in Nesscliffe with my horses which is near Oswestry...I moved her as my horses are here and its fab...!!!!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 November 2012)

Im lucky enough to have a huge bridlepath system literally on ny doorstep in the form of Nesscliffe hill...plus Prescott Equestrian Centre just down the road


----------



## angellauren (9 November 2012)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			Im lucky enough to have a huge bridlepath system literally on ny doorstep in the form of Nesscliffe hill...plus Prescott Equestrian Centre just down the road
		
Click to expand...

Do you shop at Startlewood Feeds? I'm a regular


----------



## nikanita (9 November 2012)

My horses are at Ryton xi towns. We too ride regularly over The Cliffe, Hopton and Nesscliffe Hill. The hacking and bridle paths are brilliant. Regular shoppers at startle woods who are really helpful and where we get all our hard feeds. 

Would love our own place with land so I could have horses at home, but trying to get what I have now in my budget is impossible!


----------



## Patchworkpony (9 November 2012)

I've just had a look at Nesscliffe on Google street view and it looks really pretty.


----------



## Patchworkpony (9 November 2012)

Can I ask a big favour from all you Shropshire dwellers? If anyone knows of a 3-4 bedroom property with land for sale, or possible sale, around the Oswestry to Shrewsbury area or on the Welsh borders could you please PM me. We are cash buyers who can complete pretty quickly and are looking for something on a quiet lane, with no immediate neighbours. Stables would be great but are not essential and we could get by with even an acre or two if the land is well drained. Thanks everyone for all your help and support so far.


----------



## FairyLights (9 November 2012)

http://www.mccartneys.co.uk/Rural_P...and_Land_for_Sale_/Search/Properties-for-salehttp://www.hallsestateagents.co.uk/
http://www.nockdeighton.co.uk/
http://www.johnamos.co.uk/


----------



## FairyLights (9 November 2012)

http://www.nockdeighton.co.uk/propertyDetails.php?pid=410211
this ones lovely.


----------



## shadowboy (9 November 2012)

I've lived in Newport Shropshire and also Bridgnorth and would say both were incredibly horsey in fact I miss it Worcestershire is no where near as horsey and not as many places off road to ride!


----------



## Patchworkpony (9 November 2012)

Thanks Horsesforever1 - I agree lovely but rather out of our price range.


----------



## starryeyed (9 November 2012)

Horsesforever1 said:



http://www.nockdeighton.co.uk/propertyDetails.php?pid=410211
this ones lovely.
		
Click to expand...

I ride past this!! It's as gorgeous as it looks.


----------



## kellybee (9 November 2012)

If you are ever tempted to go a little further out hacking, Stapeley common is pretty amazing. Can ride up there all day with nowt but valleys and mountains and sheep to see.

Its also the site of an old stone circle - the very same place Arthur drew the sword from the stone if you believe the legends!


----------



## Patchworkpony (9 November 2012)

Gosh Kellybee Stapeley Common does sound amazing - where is it exactly?


----------



## noodle_ (9 November 2012)

i love looking at houses!

whats the budget?!

http://www.ruralscene.co.uk/details/4562_EO1020.pdf

http://www.ruralscene.co.uk/details/2842_JN361C.pdf

http://www.ruralscene.co.uk/details/4567_JN444E.pdf


http://www.ruralscene.co.uk/details/4438_KR1106.pdf


----------



## SuperCoblet (9 November 2012)

I'm another in Shropshire, outskirts of shrewsbury  were pretty lucky here, there is almost something on every single weekend of the year! You have bow house, llanymynech (radfords), Presscot, neatly hall, berriewood, and I'm sure I've forgotten some! All have fab facilities. I've also boxed up and gone to startlewood's and hacked around nesscliffe hill and had a gallop up the racing gallops they have (with permission). Plenty of hills, fields and quiet roads


----------



## L&M (9 November 2012)

Tee hee - can't believe somone has mentioned Stapley!! Our yard is on the lane leading up to it so hack out up there most days, plus Corndon Hill too...

Stapley is on the powys/shrops borders, between two little hamlets called Priest Weston and White Grit.

Give us a wave next time you are up there!


----------



## Patchworkpony (10 November 2012)

As usual Sidney you are such a fund of very useful info - thank you. We are now dying to find a home asap as we are sure this area is right for us. I am hoping that something will come up that is NOT in the hands of estate agents but something someone wants to do a private deal on for cash, if it was a suitable property. Estate agents seem to be such time wasters on the whole and will tell you there are no near neighbours when there are etc. or that there are usable stables when in fact they are just tin shacks or a grotty barn.

This is why we have given up looking in Devon, the prices are crazy; £650000 for a semi-detached thatched cottage in Bovey Tracy or £2,000000 for a period cottage with an acre near the coast. Plus the fact the roads here now are SO dangerous even my braver friends only tend to ride indoors or at shows. Look out Shropshire here we come!


----------



## kellybee (11 November 2012)

Sidney said:



			Tee hee - can't believe somone has mentioned Stapley!! Our yard is on the lane leading up to it so hack out up there most days, plus Corndon Hill too...

Stapley is on the powys/shrops borders, between two little hamlets called Priest Weston and White Grit.

Give us a wave next time you are up there!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I will! I live in Coventry, but my best friend's mum owns the white B&B that's actually on the common. I've seen a lady on a great big bay up there a few times, always been envious of it! Hopefully can take mine up there for a few days in the summer - Even polar fleece ear warmers won't keep the cold out up there in winter!


----------



## L&M (11 November 2012)

Yes it can be fun in winter!!! 

2 yrs ago I got caught up there in a blizzard and couldn't find my way home, despite knowing the place like the back of my hand......and don't even mention the wind!

However on a nice summer's day you can't beat it, and the views are unbelievable.

pm me when you are next in the area and pop in for a cuppa! x


----------



## kellybee (11 November 2012)

Patchworkpony said:



			Gosh Kellybee Stapeley Common does sound amazing - where is it exactly?
		
Click to expand...

The postcode is SY5 0JH

It's more than 500 acres (pretty massive by anyone's standards hey, lol). The people in both white grit and Priest Weston are fab. There's a lovely little pub and not much else, but it's gorgeous up there. I used it for the setting of my last novel and I can honestly say its probably my favourite place in the world. There are some photos of the views on her website: http://www.druidscastle.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## kellybee (11 November 2012)

Sidney said:



			Yes it can be fun in winter!!! 

2 yrs ago I got caught up there in a blizzard and couldn't find my way home, despite knowing the place like the back of my hand......and don't even mention the wind!

However on a nice summer's day you can't beat it, and the views are unbelievable.

pm me when you are next in the area and pop in for a cuppa! x
		
Click to expand...

Oh lord thats not nice! We went up there for new year a couple of yrs ago, and were stuck at the house for three days because of the snow drifts. I've dug my car out more than once and have had to abandon it at the bottom of the dirt track countless others. It's pretty though, even when you're thigh deep in snow  

I will! are you Priest weston side or WG?


----------



## L&M (11 November 2012)

Priest Weston - white farm with white stable block and sandschool, you can see us from the top of the common x


----------



## Patchworkpony (11 November 2012)

Great pics Kellybee - reminds me of Dartmoor and sounds about as cold!


----------



## Patchworkpony (10 March 2013)

Old thread - new question. Are the people in Shropshire friendly and can it vary from area to area? I have been reading stuff online that seems to indicate there are quite a few miserable people in this county. We are waiting for the new batch of spring property to come on the market but I do want to make sure that people are welcoming before we move to somewhere completely strange. I don't mean just horsy people but locals in villages and towns etc. Any feedback would be most welcome.


----------



## JillA (10 March 2013)

I think so, but I came from Mid Wales where people are not too brilliant unless you can speak Welsh  My friend who lived in the Stoke area reckons not but Stoke people will chat to anyone lol. It all depends what you are used to and how you are with them - I just jabber away in shops etc. I do have some lovely neighbours.


----------



## starryeyed (10 March 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Old thread - new question. Are the people in Shropshire friendly and can it vary from area to area? I have been reading stuff online that seems to indicate there are quite a few miserable people in this county. We are waiting for the new batch of spring property to come on the market but I do want to make sure that people are welcoming before we move to somewhere completely strange. I don't mean just horsy people but locals in villages and towns etc. Any feedback would be most welcome.
		
Click to expand...

South Shropshire is lovely, people there are very friendly from my experience, and its a beautiful part of the country.
However I have lived in the SY5 postcode for 5 years now (south east of shrewsbury) and although its a very sought after area, sadly most people around me seem very hostile. We've tried to make friends with locals but everyone seems to keep themselves to themselves, its definitely not as friendly as south shropshire which is where we're originally from. Sure there must be some lovely people around but not near us unfortunately!


----------



## Patchworkpony (10 March 2013)

Thanks so much for info. Starryeyed you have kind of confirmed what I heard - where exactly did you live in South Shropshire?


----------



## nostromo70 (10 March 2013)

South Shropshire is great. I'm in Bridgnorth and there are lots of horsey people around here.


----------



## Sol (10 March 2013)

Shrops certainly seems better than Cheshire


----------



## Patchworkpony (17 March 2013)

Is it difficult or easy to get paid outdoors/horse help in south west Shropshire and what sort of price per hour is normal? Any info gratefully received as I am a great believer in employing local people, as it then makes you more of a member of the community right on your doorstep.


----------



## JumpingDizzy (26 March 2013)

We moved to the Shropshire-welsh border a few years ago, were just south of Oswestry and on the border. In searching for a property we looked across all the west midlands, plus Gloucestershire and Oxfordshire!! It was a full on mission due to a job relocation, we were also leaving behind a wonderful yard and house. We initially concentrated our search towards south Shropshire and north Herefordshire (both lovely areas), but I need good rail links to London and hence we ended up a bit further north as the overall transport (road and rail) infrastructure is better. The main criteria was decent hacking, a few hills, plenty of ground and good commuter links. We ended up buying a small farm in need of total renovation for the same price as a place with 2 or less acres in the Warwickshire area.  As a base for eventing its fantastic  we can easily access a whole host of events. Weve found the people really friendly and have been able to access help with horses without too many difficulties. The Oswestry  Welshpool belt is great value and a very understated area, but one which I think is on the verge of becoming a really horsey county. I must admit our previous location was better for indoor show jumping venues but I think we were just spoilt before. I would definitely recommend the Oswestry area. Hope that helps.


----------



## Patchworkpony (27 March 2013)

Thank you JumpingDizzy - it certainly does help. House hunting is a nightmare and I'm beginning to lose the will to live! I just wish estate agents didn't lie so much. We have now even extended our search down as far as Herefordshire. We don't need that much land but don't want be on a busy road or too near other people.


----------



## Patchworkpony (27 March 2013)

One thing JumpingDizzy do you find it a bit cold and bleak where you live? Some people have told me that the Oswestry area is not nearly so nice to live in as south Shropshire but then people have so many different opinions.


----------



## JumpingDizzy (27 March 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			One thing JumpingDizzy do you find it a bit cold and bleak where you live? Some people have told me that the Oswestry area is not nearly so nice to live in as south Shropshire but then people have so many different opinions.
		
Click to expand...

NO  but we ruled out lots of locations in Shropshire due to very localised wet and cold weather patterns. In fact I was totally obsessed about this when deciding on a property. Where we are we miss lots of the rain, but if we were 10 miles south or west wed catch it. The Oswestry-Welshpool-Shrewsbury triangle is fairly good. But still a few bits to avoid. Likewise if you head South of Shrewsbury there are a few areas which really catch it, normally up on the common hill areas (im sure they get 10 times more rain). But there are many others which really dont.  Look out for gliders and house names like the bog  both are good warning signs! 
I know what you mean about estate agents! Having done the relocation bit I still think Oswestry is fantastic value for money. The lanes around us are lovely. Its a laid back area  a bit Irish in feeling but its not a backwater. I would also urge you to look just over the border, theres no real difference apart from the fact the house prices are much cheaper.  Lots of small equestrian places for sale at very good prices - drop in if your up this way. 
Should say I did love the Herefordshire area but it was more expensive an finding places away from busy roads more challenging. Shrewsbury is really lovely with some great shopping.


----------



## Patchworkpony (27 March 2013)

Thanks for all the info JumpingDizzy - I am very glad you are so happy where you are, it sounds great. How many acres do you own? We have considered over the border but too many pylons and windfarms springing up which is one of the reasons we are leaving Devon, which is about to be swamped with them.

OH hates the cold and has always lived in the south but the prices here are off the planet. A rubbish house with a couple of reed infested acres is easily £500,000. Too many incomers now so we are getting out!

Might take you up on your very kind offer to drop in - where roughly are you? We are coming up in mid April to start the property hunt again.


----------



## JumpingDizzy (27 March 2013)

We have nearly 60 acres and paid under 500K. That said the house (which is grade two listed) needed a fortune spent on it and we were lucky having sold and trying to buy when nothing around here was selling. We were also avoiding windfarms as one sprang up by our last property (although in the end it wasnt that bad). The wind farms are in the areas I think as being a little more remote, or big country. Again we ruled out these areas. Were in the rolling hills (a little like Devon), little lanes and lots of hedges. Geographically the Shropshire/Powys border is such a diverse county. In comparison to Devon its far less busy (or so my husband tells me as he needs to go there every so often!). My cousin just moved up from Dorest to a small place with a few acres along the road. They say its a little colder but much prettier and quieter, still good pubs, places to eat and lovely shopping in Shrewsbury. They also looked over the whole West Midland and Welsh border area. We are 8 miles south of Oswestry and bang on the border. Do you event?


----------



## Patchworkpony (27 March 2013)

JumpingDizzy - in answer to your question no I used to show a lot and drive while OH was the eventer and show jumper. Sadly we are not as active as we were years ago but our ponies mean the world to us so we still need land but not masses. You got a great bargain with your land but I am interested that the house was listed. So many for sale in Devon are unfortunately thatched and listed - the maintenance and insurance on these is like tearing up £ notes!

Your info is really most helpful and very encouraging - thank you.


----------



## JumpingDizzy (27 March 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			JumpingDizzy - in answer to your question no I used to show a lot and drive while OH was the eventer and show jumper. Sadly we are not as active as we were years ago but our ponies mean the world to us so we still need land but not masses. You got a great bargain with your land but I am interested that the house was listed. So many for sale in Devon are unfortunately thatched and listed - the maintenance and insurance on these is like tearing up £ notes! Your info is really most helpful and very encouraging - thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Yep listed consent is a pain in the neck, expensive, slow and very little to do with actually preserving the property and ensuring its future life. At one point we were told a bathroom was desirable but not essentially ....mmm didnt really agree (as youll gather the house didnt have a bathroom, toilet, hot water oh and no kitchen  we did however have a spring coming up in the lounge!!!). Anyhow we battled on and in the end it was worth it. We now have an amazingly lovely and warm house with loads of character. Lots of places listed around here but few are thatched. Our insurance is a little more but not anything that would put me off buying in the first place. We do have a slate roof twhich I think makes all the difference re the insurance and maintance costs. People often say its not a horsey area around us - but if you look in the fields theres ponies and horses everywhere. Its such an up and coming area. If you end up here sure you'll love it (just avoid the higher exposed hills and the commons if your worried about the rain and cold). Oh yes theres a few places with land next to the canals - too flat for us, but gosh they are cute.


----------



## Patchworkpony (27 March 2013)

JumpingDizzy - if ever I doubted our decision not to buy listed you have just confirmed my worst fears. Well done however for seeing it through. Thatch is terrible. We are currently renting a thatched property while house hunting - it smells of rot upstairs when it rains, there is no open fire or woodburner in the house because of the landlord's insurance and I have NEVER seen so many spiders or spider's webs, it's just like something out of Great Expectations. These peculiar thin legged creatures live in the thatch, breed like mad and then let themselves down from the old beams in the bedroom onto the bed at night. I think I might look for a bungalow!


----------



## perfect11s (1 June 2013)

TTK said:



			Just as a broad generalisation, wind farms seems to be in Wales & on the borders - might affect Oswestry, Welshpool. One to watch out for the the new mega big electricity pylon chain that is being put in. I believe this is to run through north Shropshire. I'd do a lot of internet searching on Samdevs and other local & county plans. They are available but are as dull as ditchwater but well worth reading when selecting a new area to live.

Other than that, I moved to south Shropshire last year from Wales & love it.
		
Click to expand...

 do you know  is there a web site that shows where new wind subsidy farms are planned and the pylon route??
thanks..


----------



## Patchworkpony (2 June 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your help and advice but we have now bought a super place near Tavistock in Devon.


----------

